# Cutting Gear Cables



## BlackSwan83 (4 Mar 2014)

HI All, 

I need to change out my gear shifter and ordered new shifts, cables but wondering if i had to purchase a cable cutter or if some standard pliers cutters would be ok for the job?

Many thanks

Sam


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2014)

I have used normal pliers. Just make sure the cutting edge is nice and sharp.

Oh yes.. a good tip. Do not cut the cables until after you have threaded them.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2014)

Are you cutting inner or outer cables, or both?


----------



## BlackSwan83 (4 Mar 2014)

Umm, im not sure. Im prob changing out the whole thing. I ordred this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mtb-gear-cable-set/rp-prod71582

Also once ive connected it all up should the shifting be smooth or do i need to fine tune / tighten up other areas ?


----------



## HorTs (4 Mar 2014)

I've never managed to get a clean cutt without using actual cable cutters, though I've always used crappy old pliers.


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Mar 2014)

I bought some cable cutters from Evans for around £7. Good investment if you use them frequentish. 
They do make cutting clean and easy. But as others have said, it can be done with pliers.


----------



## adscrim (4 Mar 2014)

I recently bought some proper cable cutters and the difference is significant - you get a much cleaner cut that even brand new pliers. On cable housings it's even more pronounced. Wish I'd done it years ago.

That's not to say that using pliers isn't going to work - it absolutely will.

You'll need to fine tune once the cables are back on. Don't expect just to re thread cables, attach to mechs and for everthing to be perfect but there are plenty of videos available online if you're not sure about anything.


----------



## Brandane (4 Mar 2014)

adscrim said:


> That's not to say that using pliers isn't going to work - it absolutely will.


On inner cables, yes; if the pliers are reasonable quality. On cable outers though, even decent pliers will tend to flatten the ends before it cuts through them. You are then left having to open the end up again to make it usable.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2014)

When cutting cable outers, put a length of old inner in where the cut is to be made as it will limit how much the outer is deformed.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2014)

IceToolz do a good cutter. Does the lot, including spokes and mudguard stays (probably beyond spec, but it does cut stainless stays with some effort).


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2014)

2960933 said:


> Inners only.




yup


----------



## BSRU (4 Mar 2014)

I have the IceToolz cutter, makes it nice and easy, plus always a clean cut.


----------



## compo (4 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I have used normal pliers. Just make sure the cutting edge is nice and sharp.
> 
> Oh yes.. a good tip. Do not cut the cables until after you have threaded them.



And don't do what I did not long ago and cut the cable housing to length whilst forgetting to remove the inner cable first!


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2014)

A rather surprisingly successful way to cut bike cables and outers is to use the cutting edge on a set of these:







Many people have them lying around and never think to take the cutter to a cable or outer!

Once the cable is cut, I dip the end in some superglue or other strong adhesive, prevents fraying, but also allows the cable to be pulled back through if need be, rather than crimping the little cap on the end!


----------



## surfdude (5 Mar 2014)

put some electrical tape around the cable first before you cut it , this will stop it fraying


----------

